
Rejected from the app store for using Google analytics - luu
http://blog.lazerwalker.com/blog/2014/02/09/rejected/
======
benologist
This is continuing on from stories that emerged last week -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164630)

